

Cisco Wants To Rule Your Living Room - ojedje
http://siliconangle.com/blog/2010/03/05/cisco-to-announce-apple-google-tivo-killer-set-top-box-plus-a-new-high-speed-network-are-they-now-competing-with-google-apple-and-skype/

======
jsz0
_"Is there high bandwidth that will appear out of “thin air”? "_

Yes but it's actually been there the whole time. You know it as broadcast
analog TV channels and inefficient MPEG2 digital video. Even a modest cable
system can pump a massive amount of data into your home with the right
hardware. If Cisco wanted to get aggressive on pricing for infrastructure
products we would see a huge increase in bandwidth very quickly.

